
Replacing Google products with more ethical alternatives - ukutaht
https://plausible.io/blog/replacing-google-products
======
kgraves
I welcome this post, also check out
[https://switching.social/](https://switching.social/) which has more ethical
alternatives to proprietary surveillance capitalist software.

